# Quickly declined and lost colour



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So yesterday during the day my young bec doe was fine and energetic as usual then in the evening she looked much slower and 1 eye was dark and smaller. But she was the same old self if you touched her, I cleaned her out and provided fresh food and water leaving her with the doe she lived with. Then this morning she was very slow and both eyes were smaller, I put her on her own with lots of bedding and when I have come home from work she can barely move and she has lost all colour, her tail is grey and so is her face.

What has happened?

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

alas so many things can happen, i think it's impossible to say just from outside appearances. sorry 8( good luck.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Unfortunately she didn't make it and passed yesterday!


----------

